# Probleme Clef usb 16Go



## cysium (5 Décembre 2011)

bonjour a tous 
je viens d acquérir un mac 21.5 et lorsque je branche ma clef usb de 16 go il me la détecte mais uniquement comme si elle n avait que 8 Mo et impossible de récupérer les giga manquant 

désole si le sujet a été aborde mais je ne l ai pas trouve 

merci de vos réponses


----------



## jpultra (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Un problème similaire est arrivé à moi aussi !
Sur mon iMac 10.7.2, j'ai connecté une clé USB de 8 Go afin d'y glissé un film (fichier iso de 4,8 Go), mais la petite boite dialogue me dit qu'il est impossible de copier le fichier, car l'élément est trop volumineux pour le format du volume.

J'ai fait plusieurs fois la tentative, 4,8 Go pour l'USB de 8 Go, mais rien n'y fait...
C'est quoi le problème ?

Merci


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un problème similaire est arrivé à moi aussi !
> Sur mon iMac 10.7.2, j'ai connecté une clé USB de 8 Go afin d'y glissé un film (fichier iso de 4,8 Go), mais la petite boite dialogue me dit qu'il est impossible de copier le fichier, car l'élément est trop volumineux pour le format du volume.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
Si ta clé est au format FAT c'est normal, avec ce format on ne peut pas copier des fichiers de plus de 4Go.
Formate la en _HFS+_, c'est format Mac non compatible avec les PC.
Ou formate la en NTFS (c'est le format Winwin) mais tu pourras uniquement lire sur cette clé à partir du Mac (pas possible d'écrire).

Sinon il faut acheter un driver Paragon, que tu installeras soit sur Le Mac pour (lire) écrire sur du _NTFS_, soit sur le PC pour lire et écrire sur du _HFS+_.


Edit :
Paragon pour Mac ===> http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/
Paragon pour PC ===>http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/hfs-windows/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

On peut formater en ExFat ... lisible sur deux systèmes


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut formater en ExFat ... lisible sur deux systèmes



C'est vrai, je l'oublie toujours celui-là.  :rose:
L'habitude , lexFAT n'est intégré que depuis SL (10.6.5)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> C'est vrai, je l'oublie toujours celui-là.  :rose:
> L'habitude , lexFAT n'est intégré que depuis SL (10.6.5)



   j'en oublie également


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> j'en oublie également



 Petites précisions :
Le format exFAT est supporté nativement c. à d. sans ajout de driver/pilote, uniquement sur Mac OS X Snow Leopard (à jour), Lion, Windows Vista (à jour), Windows 7.


----------



## jpultra (8 Décembre 2011)

Merci xondousan et subsole 

Je le saurai pour l'avenir qu'il existe aussi un problème de formats pour les clés USB 
Peut-être que viendra le jour où Mac pourra me dire ce qui ne va pas, on peut toujours rêver, mais en attendant on a Macgénération 
MERCI!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Je le saurai pour l'avenir qu'il existe aussi un problème de formats pour les clés USB



Oh non ! Le fait que ça soit une clé USB n'a rien à voir là dedans, c'eut été un disque dur de 2 To, que tu aurais eu le même message, le problème, c'est le FAT32, rien d'autre.

Cela dit, on se recentre sur la question initiale qui n'a rien à voir, merci !



			
				cysium a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> je viens d acquérir un mac 21.5 et lorsque je branche ma clef usb de 16 go il me la détecte mais uniquement comme si elle n avait que 8 Mo et impossible de récupérer les giga manquant
> 
> désole si le sujet a été aborde mais je ne l ai pas trouve
> ...



Première question, cysium : quand tu écris "8 *M*o", c'est une faute et tu voulais dire 8 *G*o, ou bien c'est exact ?


----------



## jpultra (9 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh non ! Le fait que ça soit une clé USB n'a rien à voir là dedans, c'eut été un disque dur de 2 To, que tu aurais eu le même message, le problème, c'est le FAT32, rien d'autre.



Tu as parfaitement raison, merci de me reprendre


----------

